# Welded up the firebox and firebox door



## ej robbins (Dec 27, 2015)

On my new Oklahoma Joe highland I welded the firebox together and than welded it to the barrel













20151227_184726.jpg



__ ej robbins
__ Dec 27, 2015


















20151227_184753.jpg



__ ej robbins
__ Dec 27, 2015





I also welded the firebox door 













20151227_173458.jpg



__ ej robbins
__ Dec 27, 2015





Think they came out good


----------



## smokinx (Dec 27, 2015)

Just curious as to why you welded the fire box door?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ej robbins (Dec 27, 2015)

I welded strip around the door because there were some good gaps


----------



## smokinx (Dec 27, 2015)

Maybe I'm thinking of a different OK Joe, but how are you loading wood? Or are you burning chips/pellets in it? 

I run an offset stick burner and I'm pretty new to smoking (just started in spring this year). Just trying to understand a little bit more. 

The welds look pretty good from the pics! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ej robbins (Dec 27, 2015)

It's still a stick burner, load wood from the top door 













20151227_163043.jpg



__ ej robbins
__ Dec 27, 2015





Just trying to make it air tight


----------



## smokinx (Dec 27, 2015)

EJ Robbins said:


> It's still a stick burner, load wood from the top door
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes sense! Thanks.

Sorry about all the questions. I'm running a chargriller with all the mods right now but looking to get an OK joe in the near future.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ej robbins (Dec 27, 2015)

No problem, I have a chargriller duo and my wife just got me the OK Joe for my birthday and I went on here and got some ideas for it


----------

